# Yet another newbie!!!!



## Les

:) 

Hiya ladies, and gents...

My name is Lesley Im 35 and mummy to Caitlyn whose 3 and a half....

I live in Watford, although Im scots and was brought up in Glasgow, my Husband and I, and our daughter relocated to Hemel 3 years ago and we moved to Watford 4 months ago, as Rich works in Watford.

I recognise a few names on here, so Hello to all that know me!!! look forward to catching up with you all soon and for those that don't know me I look forward to chatting to some of you in the future.

take care


----------



## HB

_Hey Hun!
Welcome to BabyandBump!!!

Hope to chat to you lots and lots!!
Glad you've come for a peek

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Who you know, what & what they say :lol: 

Welcome to the forum Les 

x


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

Lessssssssssssssss 

Hi I know a Les who lives in Watford, and has a Daughter Called Caitlyn do you know her ? lol 

im Cat also have a daughter called Caitlin :D and OH is Called Gareth who is from Scotland too LOL 

Anyway thought id come say hi :D 

Cat 
xxxxx


----------



## MrsE

Hi Les :yipee: 

Welcome

Cx


----------



## Suz

HI Les! :wave: 

Suz


----------



## Tam

Hello Les :hi:

Welcome to the nut house! xx


----------



## Les

Thanx girls...good to be on here, I do know a Catherine too whose from Watford... her daughter is Caitlin too....could it be the same one...lol

and I spoke to Tam tonight , looking forward to chatting with you soon

Take care 

Luv Les
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Les

sorry girls Im playing around here and it seems to be a little big

sooo sorry bear with me!!! can I have help with controling this

thanx luv Les
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suz

Les, Comming from somone who just recently broke the website (thanks Again Wobbles) Tomorrow when Wobbles comes back on, She will help fix it. She did for me. 

Suz :roll:


----------



## Les

:D Thanx Suz I think I kind a crackes it its a little bit better!!!!

what da ya think???
 
Luv Les
xxx


----------



## Les

or shouuld I say getting there its kind a getting smaller....pmsl
luv Les
xx


----------



## Les

Tam I didn't relise you were pg!!!!

tons and tons of congrats to you you!!! have a good one you!!!

Iv been chatting to you on msn so hope to keep in touch!!!

tc babe 

Luv Les
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Les

sorry take over bid here!!!!


----------



## Suz

Your Daughter is "SO CUTE!"

Suz


----------



## Wobbles

I fixed your pic this morning :lol:


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hello les welcome to baby and bump.com look forward to chatting to you spunky xx


----------



## Les

:) aww thankyou!!!!

Luv Les
xxxxxxx


----------

